# Gaggia Baby Problem



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

My brother has just bought a Gaggia Baby on eBay, listed as faulty with the view to me fitting him some new seals, descaling it and (hopefully) sorting out the fault.

Model in question:










It's early days as we only just won the auction and won't get the item until mid next week at the earliest.

Just wondering what way to go with it, the seller has said that it heats up yet no water will go through the grouphead, no details about the steam wand unfortunately.

Just wondering if there are early pointers before I take it apart? I'm looking forward to getting my hands dirty again and hopefully getting it working.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

sounds like a solenoid problem, also check the buttons, the on-off, coffee,steam need to have a light brown border otherwise they will ned replacing

mark


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Got this today. Got home, filled it with filtered water, gave it 10 mins and it got warm. Steam arm worked a treat yet nothing from the group head. Relay/solenoid clicked too. Shower screen was caked in shit so I undid the screw and the shower block and voilla, water!

Works a treat, treating her to a descale, group head seal and a boiler seal and she'll be good to go. Brother is chuffed too.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

check my link on the wiki section, explains how to sort the solenoid out

mark


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

No need Mark, it works a treat!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Right, we got this working perfectly for the one day then the next day my brother said no coffee was being extracted etc. He took it all apart until 3AM over the August bank Hol and the consensus is that the pump is goosed. Replacement pump should be on it's way (hopefully today) so he can hopefully sort this out.

One thing I didn't mention was that it stunk of vinegar big time when we tested it out, one can only presume the previous owner tried to descale it and had no luck to chucked it on eBay. Could this have led to the pump failing?


----------



## altyris (Aug 27, 2011)

Assuming that the fix is straightforward that's a damn fine deal Martin! I'm also of the opinion that you can never beat a bit of home service/tinkering.


----------



## bespokelogic (Sep 4, 2011)

Just re assembling machine, motor's in, double checking everything! Almost there now







Anyone know how many turns to roughly set opv before startup?


----------

